
Evidence for Person-To-Person Transmission of Alzheimer's Pathology - primroot
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/evidence-for-person-to-person-transmission-of-alzheimer-s-pathology/
======
DanBC
There has been a lot of irresponsible reporting of this study in UK
newspapers.

[http://www.nhs.uk/news/2015/09September/Pages/Alzheimers-
see...](http://www.nhs.uk/news/2015/09September/Pages/Alzheimers-seeds-found-
in-seven-CJD-victims-brains.aspx)

> [...] as the "explosive" study itself concludes: "There is no suggestion
> that Alzheimer's disease is a contagious disease and no supportive evidence
> … that Alzheimer's disease is transmissible, notably by blood transfusion".

The last para of the submitted article conflicts with the potentially
misleading title. (Which is fixed with the addition of a question mark
"Evidence for Person-To-Person Transmission of Alzheimer's Pathology?" (but
then risks Betteridging))

> The research may be a first step toward answering the question of whether
> human-to-human transmission of pathological proteins is possible. “This is
> an observational study,” Collinge says. “We’re simply describing what we see
> in these patients and we are trying to explain that.” This study alone, he
> says, does not suffice to prove that the Alzheimer’s disease process can be
> induced in one individual through contact with another’s brain tissue.

------
ommunist
If this disease is induced by prions, living in human brain, I suggest cooking
elderly brains properly. You should not only heat the dish, but also apply
more than 100,000 psi pressure simultaneously. This require a special oven.
Glad, the Western culture is mostly immune, since this is not a normal
addition to American diet, despite huge number of recent movies to promote
this dietary habit.

~~~
ommunist
To those downvoting - what are you watching? You missed Hannibal Lector, and
all of the Zombie apocalypse things.

~~~
colordrops
No one wants HN to turn into Reddit. More than half the comments there, except
those in maybe /r/science, are poor attempts at humor that overshadow the
discussion. I've seen humor successfully used here on HN but it's of a
different sort and used sparingly. No memes or copy pasta for sure.

~~~
cylinder
Agree. Needs to be flagged and deleted.

------
electricblue
TLDR: ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

------
ackfoo
"four exhibited some degree of cerebral amyloid angiography"

Wow. Neural tissue spontaneously developing its own angiography. Amazing.

This is why reading a news article about a scientific paper will give you
Alzheimer's, or the functional equivalent thereof.

For the sake of the little baby Jesus, can't we fucking boycott the
(pseudo-)scientific press until they give us a free link to the actual paper?
Do we have to be so fucking endlessly stupid?

This is why I dislike humanity. Shit.

~~~
ceejayoz
You dislike all of humanity because people sometimes make simple typos like
angiopathy to angiography?

